# Electric Bill!



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

This is my one and only problem. My mom wont let me get a saltwater tank b/c with electic bills these days! She thinks that running the lighting for a reef tank (PC or VHO) will raise the bill eay higher then it even is. My teach said he doesnt even notice the difference in bill price before/and after he set up his reef tank. Can I have any personal experiences with electric bill?

THANKS!!!


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm not even running a reef tank. My mom sometimes complains. She would say "The eletric bill is high this month and I think it's because of you with your aquarium stuff running day and night" *Points finger at me*. Then I walk away, and I am running 3 FW tanks (10,20,2 gallon). One will soon become a reef.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

if you really want it, offer to get a small job and help out with the bill, thats what the rest of us have to do.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I offered to pay her but shes not budging. Plus no one will hire me for a job b/c im only 15


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Aww, too bad... not even doing some extra c h o r e s (wouldn't let me write it :? ) around the house won't budge her?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

She dont pay for that.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

well sorry to tell you, but it seems she really dont want you to have the tank. period. shes just making up excuses and as you come up with solutions, shes batting them down. keep trying and think of a deal to make with her, (if i get straight a's on my report card. you let me blah blah blah... that always worked with my parents)


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I saw a small increase in electric for the 125 gallon, Of coarse, now its the main way to light my dinning room now so we never/rarely have those lights on. Actually florescent lighting can be cost effective vs. incandescent... I'd go onto your electric companies website and see if they have any money saving tips... maybe you can lower that electric bill for your mom.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I agree with leveldrummer 100 percent.

It does go up a bit but barely.

I have 4 tank with another coming up, and an iguana tank with 20 different lights on constantly almost and the bill goes up but not a whole lot.

My dad did something like that when I wanted a sw tank a while back, he said the salt would erode the glas..lol yeah okay..now I hvae a sw tank and another comingup so whos right now?!?


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I calculated the cost for running a 260 gallon saltwater tank a while back. If you search here in the forums, Fishdoc has a post describing how to find out how much a tank would increase your monthly electric bill. After adding in the heaters (about 1000 watts) and around 1600 watts of metal halide lighting for the reef (on for only half the day) the bill would get raised by atleast 60 dollars a month.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You can be a dishwasher or buser at 15. In certain states...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

My electric bill is around 50 dollars, its the gas bill that kills me.


----------

